# Colnago Saronni



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

I am trying to find out the production date and specific tubing for a 53 cm Colnago Saronni with an E-11 stamped on the right rear dropout?

I as of yet have not been able to find out much about this frame except that I love the look and the craftsmanship. I will post a picture when I can but in the mean time want to find out as much as possible. 

I wondered was it consistant for his frames to only have one set of waterbottle brazeons and to have a clamp on front derailleur? 
Anyways .anymore information will be very helpful and thanks for that 
John


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Were you just looking at the one on ebay? It was a 53cm. If I had the extra money and room in the garage, I would have bid on it. As it is, I still have a partially built C50 on one of the workstands.

Post pics when you get a chance. I love that color scheme.


----------

